# Introducing the 8V (MQB) Audi A3/S3 Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert by 034Motorsport!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of our new 034Motorsport 8V (MQB) Audi A3/S3 Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert! :thumbup:

*Billet Aluminum MQB Dogbone Mount Insert, MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R & 8V Audi A3/S3*

*Retail:* $42.00 + Shipping

​
034Motorsport is pleased to present a new performance dogbone mount (torque arm bushing) insert upgrade for the MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R & 8V Audi A3/S3!

Have you increased the power output of your vehicle beyond the factory figures and are in need of a performance mount solution to effectively deliver that power to the ground? Are you tired of excess engine/transmission movement hindering shift quality and performance? The factory dogbone mount is one of the weakest links in the drivetrain, and is engineered with voids that allow for movement, isolating the driver from the road.

This precision-machined billet aluminum insert is designed to fill the large voids in the factory dogbone mount, and limit transmission and engine movement without sacrificing ride quality or introducing any perceivable additional noise, vibration, or harshness into the cabin. By filling the void in the factory mount, this insert eliminates the associated slop and ensures that you're experiencing crisper shifts and a more direct, connected driving experience.

Engineered to work in unison with the factory rubber mount, this insert was designed using CAD software and thoroughly tested and refined to provide noticeable slop reduction without introducing excessive noise or vibration into the cabin, which is common with lesser designs. Unlike polyurethane insert options on the market, this billet aluminum part will not pack and wear over time, and guarantees long-lasting performance.

This mount was thoroughly tested by 034Motorsport and independent Audi/Volkswagen enthusiasts before release on new MQB chassis vehicles. Installation is very simple, can be performed in minutes, and is completely reversible.

*Features:*

T6-6061 Billet Aluminum Construction
CNC-Machined In-House
Clear Anodized Finish for Durability
Engineered to Fill Void In Factory Transmission Mount
Drastically Reduces Transmission Movement During Shifting & Deceleration
Improves Shifting Feel, Resulting in Crisper Shifts
Will Not Cause Additional NVH Transfer Inside Cabin
Easy, Straightforward Installation Takes Minutes!
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Billet Aluminum MQB Dogbone Mount Insert
*Installation Instructions:*

Web - PDF
*Fitment:*

2015 - Present Audi A3/S3 (8V - MQB)
2015 - Present Volkswagen Golf/GTI/ R (MkVII - MQB)
Please don't hesitate to contact us via PM or email if you have any questions. 

*Click Here to Order 8V (MQB) Audi A3/S3 Dogbone Mount Insert Upgrade!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders last night and this morning!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Purdy


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! I apologize for the delay in response this weekend, as I was out of the office. Plenty more MQB dogbone inserts are shipping out today. :thumbup:

I wanted to share this feedback from the MK7 Golf/GTI forum, and am looking forward to more reviews.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Another happy MQB Audi A3/S3 Dogbone Mount Insert customer! This is a local customer's Audi S3 we did an install on last week, along with some Bilstein PSS10s and AWE SwitchPath Exhaust System. You can see more pictures of it here.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Another happy MQB Audi A3/S3 Dogbone Mount Insert customer! This is a local customer's Audi S3 we did an install on last week, along with some Bilstein PSS10s and AWE SwitchPath Exhaust System. You can see more pictures of it here.



Hi,

Do you know what size wheel spacers is being used on the car? It has a nice fit. Thanks.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

crackkills said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you know what size wheel spacers is being used on the car? It has a nice fit. Thanks.


I believe they are 10mm spacers all around. :thumbup:


----------



## mpdahaxing (Sep 3, 2015)

*Benefits AT too?*

Does this give AT drivers any benefit?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

mpdahaxing said:


> Does this give AT drivers any benefit?


Yes, it was designed to yield better launches, improved throttle response, and smoother shifts on AT (DSG) models including the A3 1.8T/2.0T/TDI and S3 2.0T. :thumbup:


----------



## mpdahaxing (Sep 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, it was designed to yield better launches, improved throttle response, and smoother shifts on AT (DSG) models including the A3 1.8T/2.0T/TDI and S3 2.0T. :thumbup:


What's the installation process like? Plug-n-play? Adept-level difficulty? Expert-level? I found the following video on youtube, is this basically the same process?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmYEltUUinw


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

mpdahaxing said:


> What's the installation process like? Plug-n-play? Adept-level difficulty? Expert-level? I found the following video on youtube, is this basically the same process?


It's even easier than installing the polyurethane style inserts, an you can do it without having to forcefully press in the part. All you need are hands and a 
21mm socket. :thumbup:

You can view our full installation instructions here: 034Motorsport MQB Audi A3/S3 Dogbone Mount Insert DIY Installation Instructions

Hope that helps!


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

I have to ask, is it different for the 2016 S3? 

Lee


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

BlackNight said:


> I have to ask, is it different for the 2016 S3?
> 
> Lee


Nope, it's the same! Our S3 is a 2016, and the factory mount is identical to the 2015.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you very much for all of the orders this Labor Day weekend! We hope you enjoyed the extra day off. 

We only have a few of these inserts left in stock, and are machining more as I type. We hope to have more inventory in approximately 3 weeks, and any outstanding orders will be shipped in the order they were received! :thumbup:


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

Ordered mine the other day


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

AwdOwns said:


> Ordered mine the other day


Thank you for the order!

If you're still on the fence about this insert vs. a polyurethane one, check out this review of the Late MkV/MkVI version by *TheMysticWizard1* on his 2009 Volkswagen CC! :thumbup:



TheMysticWizard1 said:


> Installed mine on Saturday. I will write something up soon. First impression, much more comfortable than a polyurethane insert but gets the job done all the same. I'd imagine it's a whole lot more durable also, which makes a world of difference to me...
> 
> EDIT: Review
> 
> ...


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Update:* Thanks to the awesome people in our Machining Department, these will be back in stock sooner than I initially anticipated! I walked by this a few minutes ago and had to take a picture... They'll be off to anodizing once the rest of the run is completed, and shipping by the end of next week! Thank you again for all of the orders - without you we wouldn't be able to make this cool stuff in-house!


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

I have mine installed and I have a question/concern. Although the edges are rounded, what are the odds that this insert will accelerate wear by digging into the bushing? 

On a different note, does anybody know how much boost a stock S3 runs? What is max and how much does it taper near redline? Also, what about the APR stage 1 and 2 tune? Peak, hold and taper numbers would be neat to have.

I guess I could buy a boost gauge or log it but I am being lazy.

Back to the bone, it is very nicely made and it took me 3 minutes to install. I also noted how easy it is to change the oil on this bad boy too. I have almost 800 miles on my car and have started to drive it hard. I also find the oil temps to be all over the place.

It definitely runs hotter than my RS5. My RS5 was around 217 with normal driving in hot florida weather and if you really beat on it, it would hit 238 and cool back down pretty quickly. I did run 10W60 Castrol TSW oil in that car. In this car it is in the high 220s and if you beat it a while it will get to high 230s. However, it won't come down if you take it easy all that much. 

Anybody have the engine study guide for this engine?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

crackkills said:


> I have mine installed and I have a question/concern. Although the edges are rounded, what are the odds that this insert will accelerate wear by digging into the bushing?
> 
> On a different note, does anybody know how much boost a stock S3 runs? What is max and how much does it taper near redline? Also, what about the APR stage 1 and 2 tune? Peak, hold and taper numbers would be neat to have.
> 
> ...


Good question! The insert's profile is machined to work seamlessly with the factory bushing. The faces are matched to the rubber mating surfaces, and all of the edges are radiused to ensure long life. This insert will actually extend the life of the factory rubber bushing, as it articulates less than it otherwise would. 

Stock boost on the MQB Audi S3 is 1.2 bar, or about 17.4 PSI. :thumbup:

I haven't seen a study guide posted yet, but am looking forward to it!

Cheers,
Laszlo


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just placed my order!


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Good question! The insert's profile is machined to work seamlessly with the factory bushing. The faces are matched to the rubber mating surfaces, and all of the edges are radiused to ensure long life. This insert will actually extend the life of the factory rubber bushing, as it articulates less than it otherwise would.
> 
> Stock boost on the MQB Audi S3 is 1.2 bar, or about 17.4 PSI. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Please do share the engine study guide if you find it. Now I need some downpipe options. Looking to run stock software for now so I either will go with cat less and spacer or catted and hopefully not need a spacer.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

crackkills said:


> Thanks for the reply. Please do share the engine study guide if you find it. Now I need some downpipe options. Looking to run stock software for now so I either will go with cat less and spacer or catted and hopefully not need a spacer.


Will do! 

We're hard at work on a very nice downpipe option that was developed on our S3. I'd say it's worth the wait!


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Will do!
> 
> We're hard at work on a very nice downpipe option that was developed on our S3. I'd say it's worth the wait!


Hurry up and please take my money. Also, offer it with ceramic coating. I will pay extra as I hate the heat that is generated next to the abs pump and my money!!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Update:* The 034Motorsport 8V (MQB) Audi A3/S3 Dogbone Bushing Insert Upgrade is back in stock! We expect to have all backorders shipped by the end of the week. 



crackkills said:


> Hurry up and please take my money. Also, offer it with ceramic coating. I will pay extra as I hate the heat that is generated next to the abs pump and my money!!


I think you'll like what we'll have to offer!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Friday, and thank you for all of the orders!


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Happy Friday, and thank you for all of the orders!


Quit thanking us and make a damn good downpipe already!!! :laugh:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

crackkills said:


> Quit thanking us and make a damn good downpipe already!!! :laugh:


We are, and we'll thank you for ordering one of those too! :laugh:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Update:* These dogbone inserts are back in stock and ready to ship to 8V Audi A3/S3 owners around the world!


----------



## mpdahaxing (Sep 3, 2015)

Do you guys think installing these will void the AudiCare plans?


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Audio are is a maintenance plan, you paid for it so they have to perform the services that are part of the package. Warranty is different from audicare.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

mpdahaxing said:


> Do you guys think installing these will void the AudiCare plans?


It shouldn't have any impact on AudiCare, but if you have concerns about warranty issues, I'd recommend asking your Service Advisor directly. Otherwise, it's very easy to remove this insert before heading to the dealer, and reinstalling it once any scheduled service or maintenance is performed. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the orders! Another great review just dropped in from a fellow A3 owner on Audizine:



camoto said:


> Just "upgraded" from the BFI insert to this and I like it a lot better. Fewer vibes in reverse, cleaner install and better quality product.
> 
> As always, nice job 034!


*MQB Dogbone Insert - Click Here to Order!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

I just removed my BFI due to the vibes in reverse. Plus, when I added the GFB DV+, it started to vibrate when coming to a stop since the RPMs dropped down enough for a moment.
But I did like the end effect of less movement.
Think I'm gonna try this guy out. For $42, and 15 minutes of install time, it can't hurt...


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

davera3 said:


> I just removed my BFI due to the vibes in reverse. Plus, when I added the GFB DV+, it started to vibrate when coming to a stop since the RPMs dropped down enough for a moment.
> But I did like the end effect of less movement.
> Think I'm gonna try this guy out. For $42, and 15 minutes of install time, it can't hurt...


We've gotten great feedback from customers who have made this switch!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend! We have a lot more exciting new stuff in the works for the Audi A3/S3, and can't wait to share more info in the coming months.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Mystery Mount Update:* As promised, we will have the "Mystery Mount" Dogbone Mount Inserts available at the end of this week. If you'd like to receive a notice once they are live on the website, please shoot me a PM with your email address and name so that I can send you an email with a link to the product. Thank you all for your patience while we got this sorted out! 










For those of you who are in need of the regular "Version 1" insert, you can continue to order those via the link below. They are in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup:

*Audi A3/S3 Dogbone Mount Insert Upgrade*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The "Mystery Mount" dogbone insert is now available! If that's the one you need, please make sure to select Version 2 before adding to your cart.  

*MQB "Mystery Mount" Dogbone Insert*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Friday! Thank you for all of the orders this week.


----------



## dpa123 (Jul 26, 2015)

Installed the mount last week used the proper torque and the mount had a slight bend when complete. I check the mount today to see if the bend has gotten worse. I really can't tell either way. Any suggestion? Should I remove the mount?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

dpa123 said:


> Installed the mount last week used the proper torque and the mount had a slight bend when complete. I check the mount today to see if the bend has gotten worse. I really can't tell either way. Any suggestion? Should I remove the mount?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I'd check to see if there is any casting imperfection, debris, or rubber from the factory mount that is preventing the insert from seating fully. Otherwise, if there are no ill effects from the installation, you can leave it in and continue running it. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :heart:

We have a new article up on our site, featuring Keith's Audi TT RS with the 034Motorsport RS500 Turbo Kit & Tuning Package installed. Hope you enjoy the read! 

*Keith's Audi TT RS with RS500 Turbo Kit*



Keith purchased his Panther Black Audi TT RS in May of 2014 after seeing Matt Farrah's review of a modified example on /DRIVE. Initially drawn to the TT RS by it performance, rarity, and tunability, Keith decided to use his car for both daily-driving duties and weekends at the track. The need for functional upgrades which are effective on the street and track - paired with Keith's desire to push his car's performance to the next level - quickly brought him to 034Motorsport.

034Motorsport has been modifying turbocharged 5-cylinder Audi engines for over a decade, and developing performance products and tuning for the Audi TT RS since it first arrived in the USA. In addition to purchasing one of the first RS models in North America back in 2011, 034Motorsport also took delivery of the first and only Audi TT RS VLN Race Car to be delivered to the US from Germany, which later won the 25 Hours of Thunderhill. Needless to say, Keith had made it to the right corner of the internet!

*Click Here to Continue Reading*


----------



## Modmt (Nov 13, 2015)

dpa123 said:


> Installed the mount last week used the proper torque and the mount had a slight bend when complete. I check the mount today to see if the bend has gotten worse. I really can't tell either way. Any suggestion? Should I remove the mount?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hi,

Had the same issue (bending) with my insert on the A3 and also terrible vibrations on idle and also on hard acceleration. The whole car vibrates, rattles and so on. I removed the insert immediately.

I Installed it with correct torque (100NM) but the Problem is that the dome in the middel has not the right hight(to low). I complained about that and send pictures to 034. 034 told me that they have corrected the height of the dome now but will only refund me if I send the part back. Problem is that shipping costs from Germany to US are very high (i also paid a lot of money for tax, custom,...) so it don't make sense to send a damaged part back. I asked 034 to refund me without sending it back (I don't know what they will do with a scrap part...?) but no chance. 

Customes focus looks different...

So overall for me a very dissapointing experience.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders this weekend! 

We just released our FluoroSilicone 8V Audi A3/S3 2.0T Gen 3 Boost Hose Kit! 



This 4-Piece Reinforced Silicone Boost Hose Kit for the MkVII Volkswagen GTI & Golf R and 8V Audi A3/S3 2.0T replaces the factory rubber intercooler, throttle body, and turbo outlet hoses to withstand higher temperatures and pressures. In addition, these silicone hoses are fluoro-lined for oil and fuel vapor resistance. :thumbup:




Modmt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had the same issue (bending) with my insert on the A3 and also terrible vibrations on idle and also on hard acceleration. The whole car vibrates, rattles and so on. I removed the insert immediately.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am very sorry for the issue you experienced! We have since added more height to the center portion of our insert to account for variances in the factory castings. Please send me a message with your order number and we'll get this sorted out for you. :thumbup:

Cheers,
Laszlo


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! We'll be releasing more exciting new upgrades for the 8V Audi A3/S3 next month. :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! We now have Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links available for the 8V Audi A3/S3. 

*Spherical MQB Rear Sway Bar End Links, MkVII Volkswagen GTI & Golf R, 8V Audi A3/S3*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! Both versions are on the shelf and ready to ship. :thumbup:

*MQB Audi A3/S3 Dogbone Upgrade | Improved Shifting Feel & Reduced Engine Movement*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! We gave some rides in our MQB Audi S3 Development Vehicle last weekend at Thunderhill Raceway with Audi Club North America's Golden Gate Chapter. :laugh:

The 034Motorsport Audi S3 features our MQB Audi S3 Rear End Links, Prototype MQB Audi S3 Solid Rear Sway Bar, MQB Audi S3 Dogbone Mount Insert, MQB Audi S3 Front End Links, Prototype MQB Audi S3 Air Intake, and Prototype MQB Audi S3 Cast Downpipe. Stay tuned for more updates on the car and some upcoming new products!


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing some of those prototypes become finished products.


----------



## StopMirin (Dec 5, 2015)

If I was to remove this insert before going into the dealership for service, would it still be 100nm with the bolt itself or would it be higher? 

Also, I heard that the bolt has to be replaced everytime it's taken out, is that accurate at all?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! 

We released quite a few products for the MQB Audi A3/S3 last year, and have many more slated to be finished in the coming months! Thank you for all of your support!

*8V Audi A3/S3 Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert Upgrade | Reduced Drivetrain Slop for Improved Launches & Crisper Shifts*



*Audi A3/S3 2.0T Gen 3 Silicone Boost Hose Kit | Engineered for High-Boost Applications*



*MQB Audi A3/S3 Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links | Improved Sway Bar Function & Steering Precision*



*MQB Audi A3/S3 Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links | Improved Sway Bar Function & Steering Precision*



*Audi A3/S3 Camber Adjustable Spherical Rear Upper Control Arms | Dial In Rear Camber & Eliminate Unwanted Suspension Bushing Flex*





tateltot said:


> Looking forward to seeing some of those prototypes become finished products.


We are as well! 

Here's a sneak-peek at our upcoming Carbon Fiber Air Intake System for the 2.0T Gen 3! The inside houses a large-diameter cone filter, and the entire tube and airbox will be constructed form carbon fiber.










The finished product should be similar in finish to our popular Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI Air Intake which we released last year.












StopMirin said:


> If I was to remove this insert before going into the dealership for service, would it still be 100nm with the bolt itself or would it be higher?
> 
> Also, I heard that the bolt has to be replaced everytime it's taken out, is that accurate at all?


The factory torque spec is TTY, at 100 Nm + 90 degrees. Technically, the bolt should be replaced if it is reused at the same torque spec. However, it can be reused at 100 Nm with our insert installed, and 100 Nm is suitable for reinstalling the bolt without our insert between dealer visits. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who made it out to WinterFest 2016 this past Saturday at 034Motorsport! We put together a quick recap video from the event, and you can read more about it and see pictures here. :thumbup:

If you've ever wanted to check out the 034Motorsport Performance Facility but live too far away, this video is worth watching! We had the entire service side of our building open, and were giving guided tours of our Engineering, Machining, and Manufacturing Departments next door.

Audi Club Golden Gate Chapter joined us at the event, and even Audi on demand came by with a C7.5 Audi RS7 to showcase their new service in San Francisco. We had over 150 cars show up despite the rain, and over 200 Audi enthusiasts were in attendance!






Looking forward to SummerFest in July!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Friday! Thank you for the continued orders, and reviews. We hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :beer:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Our entire line of *Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Inserts* is in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!

*MQB Audi A3/S3 Dogbone Mount Insert Upgrade*


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

I ordered this insert 6 months ago or so. I was actually able to sneak out, jack the car, install, torque to spec....ALL in about 6 min and have the wife not made i was working on the car again. It does feel a bit more precise. Not massive, but also zero negatives. I mainly feel it shifting in manual mode on my S3. I'd think a stick car it'd be a bigger notice, but still cool on a dsg


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

M this 2! said:


> I ordered this insert 6 months ago or so. I was actually able to sneak out, jack the car, install, torque to spec....ALL in about 6 min and have the wife not made i was working on the car again. It does feel a bit more precise. Not massive, but also zero negatives. I mainly feel it shifting in manual mode on my S3. I'd think a stick car it'd be a bigger notice, but still cool on a dsg


I've always wondered about the 034 Insert. It has positive feedback but I've been a little unsure of what its trying to improve. I get that its supposed to tighten up the slack of the drivetrain, but I always felt the DSG to be so smooth and good. The only time I feel any kind of "slack" is during manual shifting. There seems to be this slight "coarseness" exucuting an upshift. Does the insert help alleviate this feeling?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Update:* Something exciting is getting closer to completion. 





















-LoneStar- said:


> I've always wondered about the 034 Insert. It has positive feedback but I've been a little unsure of what its trying to improve. I get that its supposed to tighten up the slack of the drivetrain, but I always felt the DSG to be so smooth and good. The only time I feel any kind of "slack" is during manual shifting. There seems to be this slight "coarseness" exucuting an upshift. Does the insert help alleviate this feeling?


Good question! The factory DSG definitely feels smooth, but that has a lot to do with the calibrations as well as the movement in the factory mounting system. Reducing some of that movement will result in a more direct, crisp feel to shifts, without sacrificing occupant comfort. 

If you're interested in eliminating some of that slop to make the shifts feel more precise and less like those of a traditional automatic, I'd highly recommend giving the insert a try! :thumbup:


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> *Update:* Something exciting is getting closer to completion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response. I figured some of it had to do with calibration and the trans knowing its about to shift as opposed to the tans reacting to the fact I'm requesting a shift so it wont be as smooth. Seems like a nice relatively cheap mod that is easy to install as well as remove if needed or wanted to for any reason. Looks like I'll have to pick one up :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! 



-LoneStar- said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. I figured some of it had to do with calibration and the trans knowing its about to shift as opposed to the tans reacting to the fact I'm requesting a shift so it wont be as smooth. Seems like a nice relatively cheap mod that is easy to install as well as remove if needed or wanted to for any reason. Looks like I'll have to pick one up :thumbup:


Sounds great! Let me know if you need any help placing an order. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders this weekend! Many more inserts are shipping out to good homes all over the world this afternoon.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! After months of testing, 034Motorsport's MQB Audi/Volkswagen Adjustable Solid Rear Sway Bar is now available! :thumbup:



*22.2mm Diameter | One-Piece Solid Spring Steel Construction | 2-Way Adjustable | 37-52% Rate Increase Over Factory Audi S3 Rear Sway Bar*

034Motorsport's Adjustable MQB Solid Rear Sway Bar Upgrade for the MkVII Volkswagen Golf R & 8V Audi A3/S3 Quattro is engineered to improve the handling dynamics and balance of MQB-platform vehicles.

Designed to be a bolt-in replacement for the hollow factory rear sway bar, this upgrade will drastically reduce body roll and understeer without sacrificing ride quality. Manufactured from a single piece of solid spring steel, this bar is over 50% stiffer than the factory unit, resulting in a much more balanced and agile car, which corners flatter and can be coaxed into oversteer as desired when driving through curves on the street or track.

*Please Note:* For maximum effectiveness, we recommend upgrading to our MQB Audi/Volkswagen Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links when installing this rear sway bar.

*Quattro de Seca with ACGG*

Here's a picture from Audi Club Golden Gate's HPDE at Laguna Seca last Thursday, where we had an awesome time on track along with many of our customers.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :heart:

Still wondering what exactly Dogbone Mount Inserts do? You're not alone! To offer insight into the slop reduction, we made this quick comparison video of drivetrain movement from the stock Audi/Volkswagen MQB "Version 1" Dogbone Mount with/without the 034Motorsport Dogbone Mount Insert installed.

This video was shot last week using Mark's 8V Audi S3 on our Mustang AWD Dynamometer with one of the first 034-509-1022 inserts ever produced. The other mounts are still stock on this particular S3.

The 034Motorsport MQB Audi/Volkswagen Dogbone Mount Insert is designed to allow ample movement to prevent unwanted NVH transfer at startup, idle, cruise, and light-load situations, while providing a substantial reduction in drivetrain movement under load. The result is reduced wheel hop, improved shifting feel, and more direct response to throttle inputs. :thumbup:


----------



## SevenW (Feb 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for the continued orders! :heart:
> 
> Still wondering what exactly Dogbone Mount Inserts do? You're not alone! To offer insight into the slop reduction, we made this quick comparison video of drivetrain movement from the stock Audi/Volkswagen MQB "Version 1" Dogbone Mount with/without the 034Motorsport Dogbone Mount Insert installed.
> 
> ...


Managed to install my dogbone just this weekend. Fantastic piece of kit, it just makes the car feel taut and direct like how it should be not sloppy and slack.
Anyway next step is the MQB 034 rear subframe mounts just need to get a good deal on shipping!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

SevenW said:


> Managed to install my dogbone just this weekend. Fantastic piece of kit, it just makes the car feel taut and direct like how it should be not sloppy and slack.
> Anyway next step is the MQB 034 rear subframe mounts just need to get a good deal on shipping!


Glad you like it! Some of our dealers might be offering free shipping on the rear subframe mount inserts. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the orders and continued support! Our next MQB Product Release is just around the corner.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued 2015-2016 Audi A3/S3 Dogbone Mount Insert orders! 

For those of you who have been waiting for an update on our X34 8V Audi A3/S3 Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System, it's now available! We're also giving one of these intakes away for free - click through to the raffle entry form below! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders over the weekend! :heart:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

You guys are keeping us busy after the long weekend! Thank you for all the orders :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have a new article up on our site, featuring MICHAEL'S RISING BLUE MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF R, using our
*034Motorsport Dogbone Mount Insert for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Adjustable Rear Sway Bar for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Front Adjustable Sway Bar End Links for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Subframe Locking Collar Upgrade for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Density Line Strut Mounts for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Catch Can Kit for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Shifter Bushing Kit for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Adjustable Rear Upper Control Arms for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Motorsport Engine/Transmission Mount Pair for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
Hope you enjoy the read! 

* MICHAEL'S RISING BLUE MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF R*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't miss out on  034Motorsport Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links Giveaway!

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Weren't able to make it out to Summerfest? No worries we got a video with some of the action!

*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

*Free bump*

Bump for great product! 

Video I made!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

034Motorsport's All-New 8V Audi A3/S3 Subframe Locking Collars and 8V Audi A3/S3 Spherical Rear Trailing Arms are back in stock and ready to ship! 

*Stainless Steel MQB Locking Collar Kit for 8V Audi A3/S3*




*Spherical MQB Rear Trailing Arm Set for 8V Audi A3/S3*


----------



## larbel (Sep 4, 2016)

034Motorsport said:


> 034Motorsport's All-New 8V Audi A3/S3 Subframe Locking Collars and 8V Audi A3/S3 Spherical Rear Trailing Arms are back in stock and ready to ship!
> 
> *Stainless Steel MQB Locking Collar Kit for 8V Audi A3/S3*
> 
> ...


I just installed the version 1 Dogbone mount on my '15 S3, all went well and love more planted front feel and the added steering feel. My only concern is the slight NVH during slow acceleration from idle, and reverse. Just wondering would it settle in and improves or this is pretty much it because it's metal? Thanks!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

larbel said:


> I just installed the version 1 Dogbone mount on my '15 S3, all went well and love more planted front feel and the added steering feel. My only concern is the slight NVH during slow acceleration from idle, and reverse. Just wondering would it settle in and improves or this is pretty much it because it's metal? Thanks!



There will be slight nvh but after a couple of weeks it should lessen once the insert gets adjusted in the insert.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders over the weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

If you enjoy the positive difference our MQB Dogbone Mount Insert makes, you'll definitely want to check out our newly-released Density Line Performance Engine Mounts for the 8V Audi A3/S3! 

These mounts were thoroughly tested on our in-house S3s and GTI before release, and are designed to further reduce unwanted drivetrain movement without sacrificing comfort. Check them out on our website to learn more or place an order! 

*Motor Mount Pair, Density Line, 8V/8S Audi A3/S3 & TT/TTS, MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

These are back in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have plenty in stock ready to ship! Make sure you take advantage of the free shipping we have going on for a limited time!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you seen our latest feature on Teeddy's R420 MKVI Volkswagen Golf R


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*So you've been itching for a tune from 034Motorsport on your car well here's your chance! We will be doing on site flashing at Wuste this year! 

To pre-order just follow the link *

*WUSTE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL - 034MOTORSPORT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Need some car P0rn to look at. We got you cover 

*ARTURO'S SCINTILLATING SPRINT BLUE B7 AUDI RS4*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Take a closer look at 034Motorsport's product philosophy, and see what goes on behind the scenes to create and deliver 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*GEOFF'S DUAL PULLEY-TUNED B8.5 AUDI S4 3.0T*




```

```


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Did you know that BMP TUNING has 034Motorsport products in stock ready to ship? 

Make sure to check them out!

*034MOTORSPORT AND BMP TUNING ESTABLISH AN OFFICIAL PARTNERSHIP IN THE CENTRAL-SOUTHERN USA*







Press Release

August 30th, 2017

Carrollton, TX

Today, 034Motorsport is fortifying its brand presence in the Central-Southern USA by announcing a regional distributor partnership with BMP Tuning.

This exciting partnership will enable existing dealers to get inventory faster, and allow 034Motorsport to be represented to more new shops in Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas and Louisiana. BMP Tuning will be the exclusive wholesale distributor in these six states.

“You’ll find few people in this industry as great to deal with as Autrey from BMP Tuning. He brings a fresh passion to the VAG aftermarket that’s exciting to see. This made the decision to partner with BMP Tuning very easy for all of us here at 034Motorsport,” States Troy Sicotte, Global Director of Sales for 034Motorsport. “BMP Tuning has committed to being in stock, and will be instrumental to getting our parts to existing dealers quickly, while expanding the dealer network in states where we have limited penetration.”


“Our goals are to help grow brands by representing them in a positive light. I treat each and every brand BMP Tuning represents as if it was my own company. By doing that on all levels, we are able to represent manufacturers in a way that benefits them more so than just slinging parts. We’re committed to applying this ethos to 034Motorsport in the six states we represent,” states Autrey McVicker, Owner of BMP Tuning. “We feel that the team at 034Motorsport are similar in thinking and aligned with our goals which makes it a great fit. We want to help grow 034Motorsport in our region, contributing to their amazing evolution, and be a major part of the brand’s ongoing wholesale expansion.”

Dealers can set up an account with BMP Tuning by contacting Eddie, their wholesale representative, directly:










Wholesale Email: [email protected]

Phone: 972-677-7604

Website: www.bmptuning.com

Address: 2125 Chenault Drive Suite 102 Carrollton, TX 75006


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Recap from our Winterfest just incase you missed it. 

034 Winterfest


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

SRI G AND HIS B8 AUDI A5


----------

